# Northern VA Reptile Show 07Feb15



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi All-

I will be vending at the Northern VA reptile show this weekend.
Northern Virginia Reptile Expo

Northern Virginia Reptile Expo
I will have plenty of feeder insects including 4 types of Fruit flies, several types of springtails and woodlice.
In addition, I will have the following frogs available:


Orange terribilis (sub-adults)
reticulated auratus (sub-adults)
vanzolinii
varadero
luecamelas
Brazilian yellowhead tinctorius
Azureus tinctorius
Patricia tinctorius
Epipedobates tricolor "Zarayunga"
captive bred Mantella aurantiaca A.K.A.-golden mantellas (half grown!!) 
and a few odds and ends

I will also have various plant clippings for sale as well as several types of live tropical mosses and some very nice bromeliads.


Anyone planning to be there?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Randy...if I weren't c ommitted to helping someone move, I'd for sure be there...hope you have a great show...Are you going to be at MADS??


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Judy
Im not sure if I will be in town on the 14th. I may be going to visit the inlaws.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

What a great show yesterday. Thank you all for coming out and your support!
Lots of new stuff planned for my table in future shows. Make sure you keep coming out to support the show.


----------

